# Cat Crisis In Dearborn Michigan



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

"WE ARE OUT OF ROOM

With 273 Cats, the Dearborn Animal Shelter is 
Cat-tastrophically Full

In the past month, the Dearborn Animal Shelter has had so many cats picked up as strays or turned-in that occupancy is at a critical level. Our current facility is too small under normal conditions.

We are out of room, said Executive Director Elaine Greene. There are too many cats for the space available currently we have 273 cats and kittens in our system. Fortunately, about a third are in foster homes, which helps a lot. But we desperately need to find good homes for all of the kittens and cats, young and old, that are available for adoption.


Although we are not a "no kill" facility, with your help, this is our 5th year of being able to find loving homes for all our adoptable animals, but ... we need your help now.


Visit: http://www.dearborn-animals.com/


----------

